# El Dorado, KS Gorgeous 2 yro



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*More About Harley*



Harley is 2 years old. He is good with kids. Loves to play. He is pottytrained. 

This pet is already house trained. 
*My Contact Info*

*City of El Dorado Animal Shelter *

El Dorado, KS

Phone: 316-322-8844
Email adoption organization


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... he's stunning !!!!! Hope he's out of there pronto !!!!! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a beautiful boy.... hope he gets rescued soon


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet dog. Surely he can't go long without someone snapping him up.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a wonderful looking golden that is! I wonder how he ended up in there?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Thers is a female Golden there too no details as yet.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10450839

Any rescues near there??


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

His expression is sooo sad. I'll never understand how people can give these beautiful sweet creatures up to shelters.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone called the shelter to see if they still have them there?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have someone calling tomorrow on him.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

he's handsome! And look at those ears.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so handsome and I hope the rescue scoops them up or a great home comes along.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Does that dog not look just like a Hooch pup!

He's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy to be in such a place.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

You saw that too MJ? It's the ears!!! hee hee


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Does that dog not look just like a Hooch pup!
> 
> He's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I was thinking he looks really familiar too!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone have an update on this boy?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, you are all correct about this dog looking like a Hooch pup. It's more than the ears. I've been looking at Hooch pups since 2002. I know Hooch is unavailable, but I wish he were here to see this GR.

Some Hooch pups through the years. I think it's Laurel or is it Haley that this dog resembles. http://www.slideroll.com/slideshows/members/maryfbailey/show/the-hooch-a-riverdogs-kennel-2/

The pooch in photo 14?

Did anyone show this GR to Goldensonly? When did they have their first litter? Time passes so quickly.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Any update to report?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You know, you are all correct about this dog looking like a Hooch pup. It's more than the ears. I've been looking at Hooch pups since 2002. I know Hooch is unavailable, but I wish he were here to see this GR.
> 
> Some Hooch pups through the years. I think it's Laurel or is it Haley that this dog resembles. http://www.slideroll.com/slideshows/members/maryfbailey/show/the-hooch-a-riverdogs-kennel-2/
> 
> ...


Not sure if GO has seen this or not, but I know her first litter from Heather was born January 23, 2007.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*just emld. KS G.R. Rescue Golden Recovery*

just emld. KS G.R. Rescue Golden Recovery for Harley!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for Hooch! He's on...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We called and there was someone who was going today to see him . Our lady was suppose to call back at 5. I havent talk to her yet. His sister was already adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Let us know*

Will you let us know when you hear!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man that really looks like one of my puppers.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Will you let us know when you hear!!!


Yes.... As Soon as I Hear from her I will....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Man that really looks like one of my puppers.


I know..............


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This dog really stole my heart..... and to think there was a sister too. OMG, he's just gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Both have been adopted


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Both have been adopted


You beat me to posting that they had been adopted....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great News


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad to see that both of Bama lookalikes got their furever homes.


----------

